# GT #30: Boston Celtics (24-3) @ Los Angeles Lakers (19-10) [12-30]



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers




























]








[PG]D. Fisher[SG]K. Bryant[SF]T. Ariza[PF]L. Odom[C]A. Bynum

Boston Celtics




























]








[PG]R. Rondo[SG]R. Allen[SF]P. Pierce[PF]K. Garnett[C]K. Perkins

Simple and to the point; win or die. Death to the Celtics for life!


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

couldn't wait could ya?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's cool with me. I was working on a game thread and just noticed this one. I'll keep it alive if you want me to finish it. If not, I'll delete it. Works for me either way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Keep it alive. Don't delete it.

On-topic: The Celtics will be on the 2nd game of a back-to-back, and the Lakers should be rested for sure (especially the starters). I'm still 50/50 on whether or not I'll be able to watch this game. 

If someone has a link that I'd be able to watch the game on, please send it to me as I might only be able to watch it via Internet. 

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Keep it alive. Don't delete it.
> 
> On-topic: The Celtics will be on the 2nd game of a back-to-back, and the Lakers should be rested for sure (especially the starters). I'm still 50/50 on whether or not I'll be able to watch this game.
> 
> ...


I'll return the favor that Eternal gave me, and PM you the link he sent me.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Keep it alive. Don't delete it.


I'll finish it and post it. If you want to merge em, or delete mine it wont offend me.  I just figured I might as well finish it since I got most of it done.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'll merge them. And thanks for the PM, yo.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




























]








[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SG]T. Ariza [PF] L. Odom [C] A. Bynum


The Boston Celtics





































[PG]R. Rondo [SG] R. Allen [SF] P. Pierce [PF] K. Garnett [C] K. Perkins

Team Leaders:​
Lakers:​Jazz:​
*Kobe Bryant 27.2​Scoring​Paul Pierce 21.1​ *
*Andrew Bynum 10.1​Rebounds​Kevin Garnett 10.5​*
*Kobe Bryant 4.9​Assists:​Rajon Rondo 5.2​ *
*Andrew Bynum 2.1​Blocks:​Kevin Garnett	1.5​*
*Kobe Bryant 2.0​Steals:​Rajon Rondo 1.8​*
*Andrew Bynum 62.5​FG%:​Kevin Garnett 54.6​*
*Vladimir Radmanovic 40.2​3PT%​James Posey 44.2​*















































































​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Merged it for ya.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats how big this game is. It has two game threads built into one!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets please not count our chickens before they hatch people


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bah, CDR one-ups me in the game thread department. Screw your life.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Bah, CDR one-ups me in the game thread department. Screw your life.


It's only because I have NO life. :biggrin:

I mean it's like 3 am where I live and I'm making game threads on a basketball website.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'll return the favor that Eternal gave me, and PM you the link he sent me.


If you could share the link, that would be great. The game will not be televised here in NJ...only on NBATV.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> If you could share the link, that would be great. The game will not be televised here in NJ...only on NBATV.


Sure, check your PM in a few minutes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Make sure future discussion of these "Links" stays in PM's please!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Does another mod need to get traded?:biggrin:


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

could someone PM the link please. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Wow the Celts traded their entire roster to the Clips? ESPN must be late to the party.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pinball said:


> Wow the Celts traded their entire roster to the Clips? ESPN must be late to the party.



Boston or Clippers. It's all the same in the end. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Boston or Clippers. It's all the same in the end. :lol:


yeah...i wish 


:lol:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> ^Does another mod need to get traded?:biggrin:


Does another poster want to get banned for violating the TOS? :smile:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm watching the Boston VS Utah game right now. Boston's offense looks great. Can't argue that.. But there defense is pretty weak right now. Granted, Jazz are motivated after the embarrassment last night sure.. But they are letting the jazz shoot 64 percent at half time.... Bostons down right now at the half, even though they have almost double the rebounds, and tons of offensive boards.

The more I watch this, the more I believe that literally even if we have just a decent shooting night still might have a chance at pulling out a W. And I don't mean the defense when it counts crap we do most of the time. But come out in the start, get a hold of the game like we did with Utah, fight for the boards, and make them work for any points in the paint they get. 

I still give the advantage to Boston of course, but I still think the Lakers have a more of a chance than most people are going to give them going into the game.

By the way, we should feel blessed that we have our TV announcers and not Bostons.. They are HORRIBLE.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, thanks a lot utah.. they're giving boston a run for their money. let's hope they exert all their energy tonight.. so we can stomp them tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> well, thanks a lot utah.. they're giving boston a run for their money. let's hope they exert all their energy tonight.. so we can stomp them tomorrow.


My thoughts exactly.. I hope it goes to triple over time. And they have a long turbulent flight to LA.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

glad they didn't get blown out by Utah, that wouldn't have been good for us. They definately looked beatable. If Kobe keeps playing team ball and Drew can stay out of foul trouble, I think we can take it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Can't wait for this game, it should be fun.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

The Lakers are going to win.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am rooting for you guys, too bad i can't watch the game. But good luck guys.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Most anticipated game of the season so far for me. Lakers playing great, and of course Kobe is my favorite player of all time. However the Green MACHINE is rolling right now. This should be a great game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Only 5 hours, 35min,12 sec until tipoff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

> By DAN PIERINGER, STATS Writer
> 
> Phil Jackson pulled into a tie with Red Auerbach for seventh place on the career wins list earlier this weekend. On Sunday, he'll get a chance to take sole possession of that spot against the franchise that's synonymous with Auerbach's name.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview;_ylt=AknCdPiM3cC1vXHgo_cxdiq8vLYF?gid=2007123013


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

PM a link pretty please 

Winning this game will make me a believer that the Hollinger ranking of Lakers at the 3rd best team in the league is right


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'll return the favor that Eternal gave me, and PM you the link he sent me.


I would love you..or anyone, if they would pm me this link as well..

--LA vs. Boston...I'm pumped this is the biggest game of the season!(so far)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll PM you two.

*Future reference, request in PM's only.* Posting this in the public threads is against TOS as said by Cris. And I don't want anyone getting in trouble for it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^you punk...lol (inside joke)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^you punk...lol (inside joke)


Uh.. right...

:|


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

okie i'll keep that in mind for future reference


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Celtics are 25-3.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Celtics are 25-3.


kobe bryant, black bears, battle star galactica


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what is the meaning of this?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDR, yo, please pm me that link as well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

clien said:


> battle star galactica


Best show ever!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hey CDRacing, can you PM the link? thanks.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

what is this link?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :banghead:


Lol


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> what is this link?


Nekkid pictures of KobeRules24.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I haven't forgotten about Celtics fans chanting 'MVP' for Kobe. Now all of a sudden they are all diehards. And people have the nerve to refer to us as 'Fakers'? **** that. I hope we punk them hard.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I haven't forgotten about Celtics fans chanting 'MVP' for Kobe. Now all of a sudden they are all diehards. And people have the nerve to refer to us as 'Fakers'? **** that. I hope we punk them hard.


I noticed that as well....

You should see all the new fans coming out of the wood work on some forums. It was bound to happen when your team goes 25 and 3 though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Good luck tonight guys, I am anticipating a great game of basketball


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

my streamed video is choppy... i wish i were back in so cal..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Can someone please pm me the link ? I have the audio link if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

My feed is in Chinese...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Of god... The return of the short shorts.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Those are the greatest shorts ever....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nothing says distraction like a pair of daisy dukes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

short shorts!!!!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What the hell is that??? Fisher looks like he is wearing panties under his.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Buffering Buffering Buffering Ahhhh


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We look great so far.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

is anyone getting that video feed to work i am havin trouble just getting into the site...im listening to to game right now


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Man those shorts are somethin' else, lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope they keep an eye on the three second violations tonight. This is a good sign. They hover around the paint a lot.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

If we lose this game i'm blaming the shorts.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whats with all these flashy crap.. Save the flashy for when your up.. Not when your trailing!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God those things are distracting


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great hand off to Trevor and the dunk! I like that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

They are calling it tight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Too many ****ing techs


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This could be some of the worst officiating Ive seen this season.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

What is wrong with Derek Fisher , I thought he was a good free throw shooter, but he has been shooting like Shaq.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF... They gave the foul to Lamar.......


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, they're outplaying us... we aren't getting anything on offense now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Too many free throws for Boston.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

All the lakers starters has two fouls each except Fisher who has one.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

When a guy like Tony Allen gets more respect from the referees than Kobe, then there is something wrong with the referees.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, Not the best first quarter thats for sure...

Bynum looks intimidated, and afraid to get near anyone because of fear of getting fouls..
Fisher is shooting like crap.
Odom and Kobe are playing great.
Trevor was doing good until he had to sit down.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe imo is forcing it..

the team isn't getting much on offense, mostly 1on1 plays.. their defense is stifling us.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Theonee said:


> When a guy like Tony Allen gets more respect from the referees than Kobe, then there is something wrong with the referees.


...Or there is nothing wrong with the refs because they aren't playing favorites with the league's best player...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Would be extremly tough to beat the C's by themselves.. Playing the C's and the Refs is impossible.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Good thing is they won't get getting 14 free throws per quarter. ****head referees.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Horrible officiating... We need single digits by half time..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Move


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Good thing is they won't get getting 14 free throws per quarter. ****head referees.


The Lakers have shot 11 FTs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trevor is the man. Seriously.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Crit not doing much on the defensive end right now.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

lakers got to make the free throws.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks to referees, they put all the lakers starters in the foul trouble in the first quarter.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For the love of god.. PLEASE STOP THE FOULS. STOP THE MADNESS OF THE FOULS.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When Kwame made that move to the rim I was like "Wow, nice move" then when he bricked and easy basket.. I knew he had officially has returned.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we start playing yet


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kwame cannot make anything near the basket, but did you see him man-handle Garnett out of the paint? Force him to learn the PF position, because he can man up the opposition. We're getting outmatched here.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good hustle for Trevor and Odom. They are the only ones playing with some passion right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on guys....You're starting to sound like all the fans that blame the refs when the Lakers beat them. Fact is calls go both ways through out the game. The game should tighten up, unless the Celtics Blow us out. I doubt they will, just be patient, it's an ebb and flow. And Go KOBE!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lamar should've made that layup there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kwame cannot make anything near the basket, but did you see him man-handle Garnett out of the paint? Force him to learn the PF position, because he can man up the opposition. We're getting outmatched here.


His defense is good right now. I just dont get how he hasn't already gotten 3 fouls. He gets away with stuff that should be called, but Bynum gets nailed for everything tick tacy.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lakers are missing a lot of easy shots tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So many techs


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well now were getting petty ref love. I'll take it.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Can the refs just let them play please!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

anyone remember the sacto game last year?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can Someone please find Bynum


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe taking some UGLY shots this half. I mean UGLY.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynums first touch and he takes out KG. I like that.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

bynum just ****ed kg up!

btw whats with the short-shorts?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horrible call on Bynum. HORRIBLE! HORRIBLE


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Wtf with the calls.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

maybe vegas wants this game rigged? why are there so many foul calls, seriously?

rigging the game is the only thing that makes sense to me as to why they'd do this..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

What the hell is kobe doing?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

horrible horribe call on bynum


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

14 -2 run...aaaand now kgs back


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lets make sure that Boston at least makes it a double digit lead with Kobe chucking horrible shots.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, I can't have any sympthay towards all the Lakers fans in here complaining about the refs. It's the exact same thing all the other teams fans do when the Lakers win. And it's asinine. You get good/bad calls in about every game. I understand this is an intesne game, but come on people... As i stated when the Lakers were down by 15 points, these calls, go both ways. The game is an ebb and flow. As long as the Celtics dont blow us out, I'm sure it will be a very entertaining 4th quarter. Also this Celtics team is the real thing, this isn't suppose to be a gmmie, The Lakers have to scrap, and fight through all kinds of adversity to get this W. These Celtics are way better then the Suns we beat not to long ago IMO.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats my boy Fish! Great shot going into half time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

.4, but from long distance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Well, I can't have any sympthay towards all the Lakers fans in here complaining about the refs. It's the exact same thing all the other teams fans do when the Lakers win. And it's asinine. You get good/bad calls in about every game. I understand this is an intesne game, but come on people... As i stated when the Lakers were down by 15 points, these calls, go both ways. The game is an ebb and flow. As long as the Celtics dont blow us out, I'm sure it will be a very entertaining 4th quarter. Also this Celtics team is the real thing, this isn't suppose to be a gmmie, The Lakers have to scrap, and fight through all kinds of adversity to get this W. These Celtics are way better then the Suns we beat not to long ago IMO.


Dude... we're fans... fans get worked up.. just let it be


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

kobe and bynum with 3 fouls

kobe 3/15 from the field at half..yikes


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Halftime.

Lakers need to stop playing so damned scared. Get to ball inside more, and make some effing layups!

Oh, and Phil needs to stop this silliness of playing Java, Walton and Kwame for now. I can feel my blood pressure getting higher by the second.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lucky to be only down by 8 at the half. Kobe is shooting a horrible 3-15. 32% as a team.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The officiating is bad, but its going both ways. I don't think its putting either team at a disadvantage, but it just ruins the flow and quality of the game.

This is still a ball game, some people act like its over.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

They are wearing the regular shorts in the second half.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LUKE With the 3 Ball.

9 point game.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

offensive rebounds are killing us.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

fisher for 3! down 6.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think KG is going to win MVP.. he obviously deserves it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hanging around..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

These refs are making this painful to watch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Well, I can't have any sympthay towards all the Lakers fans in here complaining about the refs. It's the exact same thing all the other teams fans do when the Lakers win. And it's asinine. You get good/bad calls in about every game. I understand this is an intesne game, but come on people... As i stated when the Lakers were down by 15 points, these calls, go both ways. The game is an ebb and flow. As long as the Celtics dont blow us out, I'm sure it will be a very entertaining 4th quarter. Also this Celtics team is the real thing, this isn't suppose to be a gmmie, The Lakers have to scrap, and fight through all kinds of adversity to get this W. These Celtics are way better then the Suns we beat not to long ago IMO.


I'm not really saying the fouls are biased. I'm saying there are to many calls. Let them play a little more. It makes the game BORING.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

These refs are something else i swear to god...we should be winning if anything...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

5 of 20 for kobe.. I'm going to bet on a 8-33 tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow... just horrid...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow that is ****ing awful


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow...........................................................................................


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You know Phil is going to talk about the refs in this game. I can sense a fine coming.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Worst officiating all season... and it's both sides.. these guys have no business in the NBA


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The machine air balled. HAHAHA


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This games over.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get Sasha out of the ****ing game Phil.. Just end this experiment already!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah i think this game is over. we're not as good as we think. we need to trade lamar really..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Great ****ing defense Luke.. Really nice effort...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The TRUTH.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

OMFG this is some awful, ugly play by the Lakers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers bench can't really stay with the Celtics bench plus one of their stars. Maybe the Celtics bench isn't that good really isnt true. Posey, House, Allen, and Davis all seem pretty good, then add one of the big three and thats their second unit.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe is seriously pissing me off with the bad shot selection.. this is one of his worst seasons. technically his shot attempts are down, but still more than 50% are dumb ones.

when kobe goes into black hole mode, we need to have another go-to-guy... lamar obviously isn't the answer.

this hurts to watch. im going to stop.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Phil's lineups are all over the place. He had Critt, Sasha, Ariza, Odom and Kwame out there in the first and we end with Farmar, Sasha, Luke, Ariza and Kwame to end the 3rd as the Celtics double the margin.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This whole game is bull****...Jts 8-5 the whole time...these refs are horrible..


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I hate to say this, but its game over. Lakers did not bring their game on. Kobe got cold at the worst possible game. And the refs are messing up a whole lot of calls.


Bynum's been shut down and now Ray Allen is going to kill the Lakers even more with Radmanovic guarding him.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

what is with this camera view on FSN????? WSHHADAOSDHAOSHD


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Celtics bench plus one star is lighting us up again. This time it's Ray Allen.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Very very frustrating game! Kobe shooting bad, horrible officiating. I have also have never seen so many laker air balls in forever. The refs have really made the lakers frustrated tonight IMO.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Im going to do myself a favor and stop watching the Lakers...what a Joke of a basketball team...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad refs hurt us no doubt.

But poor shot selection. Bad defense in spurts hurt us. And the lack of post presence hurt us. 

Well, the curse of the 5 game streak is alive and well. At least we know where not as good as the hype surround us.

So glad I got NBA tv for this.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bynum playing afraid since tip off seem to hurt us a lot. I was excpecting him to challenge KG in this game. But Bynum still has a lot of growing up to do. And my boy Kobes shots tonight, well it's been rough to say the least.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

How many more games are we going to let scrubs torch us?

Tony Allen is terrible...yet he has what 17 points? this is really unnecessary..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> How many more games are we going to let scrubs torch us?
> 
> Tony Allen is terrible...yet he has what 17 points? this is really unnecessary..


Yep. Its his season high also.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

53 fouls... With a little bit left to go.. I'd like to see this game at least get 60 total fouls called.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

We have nobody to blame for this loss but the team. Everyone is playing scared.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. Lakers are playing the defense they should have all game.. Now that its to late.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

frustration in this nation breeds creation..not through masterbation


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

56 fouls.. Come on baby, just 4 more.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol. That would be a funny fight to see. Lamar vs Allen.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Good foul Lamar...

Ray Allen is a ***** who needs to retire..


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> lol.. Lakers are playing the defense they should have all game.. Now that its to late.


To bad the refs would not let either team play this aggressive the first 3 quarters.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Man, I love Lamar, but that was unwarranted.

I mean, what did Allen do?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lamar tends to do one of this should checks everytime we are getting blown out. Remember when he did it to Nash in the playoffs last year?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> To bad the refs would not let either team play this aggressive the first 3 quarters.


Refs didn't cause Kobe to take some of the worst shot attempts in his career. Or us to blow wide open lay ups, and not rebound.

The refs sucked, but they sucked for the most part on both ends. Boston is just better than us, so they adjusted to it. We didn't. Instead we shot more air balls.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you guys hear when Kg yelled "Get that ish out of here" upon blocking Lamar's shot.I think that got into Odom's head therefore the tackle on Allen.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Man, I love Lamar, but that was unwarranted.
> 
> I mean, what did Allen do?


looking like a ****in football head 

hate that *** for no reason


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

L.A. residents, if you ever see Lamar Odom on the street, tell him "**** you" on my behalf.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lamar odom is multi-sport talented! that was a great body check!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAH Luke's shot was so bad just now...................


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> L.A. residents, if you ever see Lamar Odom on the street, tell him "**** you" on my behalf.


If you see Kendrick Perkins on the streets in Boston..tell him in order to taunt you need to actually have talent..


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

LMAO @ Big Baby getting poked in the eye by KG.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> If you see Kendrick Perkins on the streets in Boston..tell him in order to taunt you need to actually have talent..


Or teammates to back him up...


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Refs didn't cause Kobe to take some of the worst shot attempts in his career. Or us to blow wide open lay ups, and not rebound.
> 
> The refs sucked, but they sucked for the most part on both ends. Boston is just better than us, so they adjusted to it. We didn't. Instead we shot more air balls.


Thats why I said either team. Kobe has been taking some of the same shots that he took against the Jazz. They are just not going in tonight.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Its funny that the celtics will be good another 2 years....then theyll be that same 20 win pathetic team they have been the last 10 years...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Or teammates to back him up...


Touche'.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

that game was an eye opener


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Its funny that the celtics will be good another 2 years....then theyll be that same 20 win pathetic team they have been the last 10 years...


The Lakers have had their pathetic years as well. Too many fans are spolied by the Shaq-Kobe era to remember how bad it was with Sedale Threat, Pig Miller, and Randy Pfund. I give Boston credit. They know what they wanted and they had the balls to go out and get it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, lets get down to the highlights of the night:
6 technical fouls called.
61 personal fouls called.
Lakers shot 35 percent on the night.
Kobe went 6 of 29. :hurl: 
Odom went 6 of 17. uke:
Bynum got maybe 4 touches the entire game. But on the flip side, only 2 rebounds on the game.uke:

No one showed up on defense until the end of the game. Bench never showed up at all.

The refs sucked miserably in this game. But the sucked pretty much equally. It made the game boring, and painful to watch. 

I could use a nice week off from basketball now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> Thats why I said either team. Kobe has been taking some of the same shots that he took against the Jazz. They are just not going in tonight.


I disagree to some extent on the Kobe shots.

He took his time, and set himself up more on the shots. Kobe had this rushed look in his eyes.. Like as if there were just minutes left in the game, but it was still only the first half.

He never calmed down. And just kept chucking. He spent little or no effort at all doing the things he has been doing even when shooting poorly (he barely looked to get anyone involved). Not that I can blame him entirely, we were blowing wide open lay ups, and stuff. But there were many times Lamar and Bynum were standing in the post nearly wide open, that Kobe decided to go one on three, instead of finding the open man.

Thats never going to amount in a win.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, lets get down to the highlights of the night:
> 6 technical fouls called.
> 61 personal fouls called.
> Lakers shot 35 percent on the night.
> ...


It was 7 techs i believe when LO attacked Ray Allen they gave Ray a T for some reason.

..Bynum fouled out too, that sucked


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAH!

IF you guys are watching NBA TV. They just had this interview with posey.. And they announcer asked him what he thought of the Laker's fashion statement tonight. His words were "I don't know, they looked like some clowns out there. It's like they didnt take the game seriously for some reason. I don't know why they did it.. We came with the same traveling shorts we had for the other four games, and we knew it would be more important for us to get a win than make a fashion statement."

That sums it up for me. Nothing like a nice distraction of thigh high shorts.. Lakers looked like total dildos out there.. We needed to come out with a tough attitude and a tough look, and not with ****ing daisey dukes. This is a game I want to burn from my memory...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

very true. the throw back shorts, rambis's glasses, even the cheerleaders were wearing retro uni's. Way too many pointless distractions for a very important game


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

the highlight will always be lamar spearing allen.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Maddocks said:


> the highlight will always be lamar spearing allen.


Weren't they both in He Got Game?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddocks said:


> the highlight will always be lamar spearing allen.


I dont know... I kind of liked the KG head wound more...

But I hope both of them make the highlight.. Cause nothing else has the chance for the Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

clien said:


> very true. the throw back shorts, rambis's glasses, even the cheerleaders were wearing retro uni's. Way too many pointless distractions for a very important game


I mean, I understand the attempt to revive the rivalry... But this came was so important to come out focus... And the Lakers just looked so out of it.. I mean if both teams were like.. Ok lets do the short shorts.. Than maybe...

But this was just horrible...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL at Laker fans celebrating Lamar's cheap shot because there game is trash


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I'm watching the replay of the game (well, parts of it since they're not showing everything), and it seems like we made it close in the 3rd quarter, and then Pierce just took over and we couldn't recover. Very disappointing to say the least. Luckily we have ourselves a nice little schedule to begin January, so we better take care of business because the end of January will be crazy.

Congrats to the Celtics. They are clearly in the 1st tier of good team. We're not. 

And about the refs, I didn't watch enough of the game to comment on it, but I see that 7 technicals were given? Who was the player of the game by the way? I could just go off stats and post it, but I'd rather you guys that watched all of it tell me.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> What the hell is that??? Fisher looks like he is wearing panties under his.


probably was.


just playing --- hey DaRizzle what do you have to say for yourself and your little PM guarantee? heh heh heh...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I haven't forgotten about Celtics fans chanting 'MVP' for Kobe. Now all of a sudden they are all diehards. And people have the nerve to refer to us as 'Fakers'? **** that. I hope we punk them hard.


hey hey hey there's been like two new celtic fans joining the site since this all started.

in real life though - thats another story


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

David_Ortiz said:


> hey DaRizzle what do you have to say for yourself and your little PM guarantee? heh heh heh...


Goog job, good job...see you guys later in a game that matters


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

this didnt matter? :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

in the long run...not one bit. This was a very strange game. Celtics deserved to win but very strange game.

Edit: Java played in the first quarter...gives Phil an exuse of why we lost when we face you guys in the finals (hopefully)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

finals talk already? interesting

it is an even year though, so thats one less team you guys will have to really tangle with (spurs) :wink:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

i can hope cant I


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

oh yah yah....


the only two teams out of the west that are a real threat are Dallas and Phoenix. history shows that San Antonio falls short in even years after they win the championship, so I exclude them. :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

David_Ortiz said:


> the only two teams out of the west that are a real threat are Dallas and Phoenix. history shows that San Antonio falls short in even years after they win the championship, so I exclude them. :biggrin:


We are 2-0 against Phoenix and have not played Dallas although history says we own them no matter how good they are....In regards to the Spurs I can only hope for an injury/get old quick :biggrin:

Goin to bed...congrats on your win....punk:cheers:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

weakling... i'm on the east coast and still awake!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugh...the ugly shorts came with an ugly game. This game was a reality check. Good game by the Celtics, they played flawless. I hope they never ,ever, ever, ever wear those damn shorts again!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Ugh...the ugly shorts came with an ugly game. This game was a reality check. Good game by the Celtics, they played flawless. I hope they never ,ever, ever, ever wear those damn shorts again!


yeah, I blame the short shorts LMAO. 
At 1st when I heard about it I think it was cool but after I saw that, lol :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know whose idea it was to wear those short shorts, that person should be fired or made to wear those short shorts every time from now till the season end.
As for the game, the referee's ruined the game. I am not saying the calls went in favor of either team, but all the Lakers starters picked up two fouls each in the first six minutes of the game, so it changed the whole game plan. They were too scared to play aggressive defense or offense from that time onwards fearing that they might pick up another foul.
The prove that the fouls ruined the game was in fourth quarter, where the Lakers played good defense because by that time, they don't care about picking up another foul.
60 ****ing fouls called and 7 technicals, those referees should be fired, but than again, there is no Tim Duncan, if Tim Duncan was on either Lakers of the Celtics, Stern will take action against the referees.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> weakling... i'm on the east coast and still awake!!


After last night I secretly hoped I'd fall asleep and never wake up again.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

picture tells it all...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> After last night I secretly hoped I'd fall asleep and never wake up again.


That sounds cute. Yeah I have a minor sleeping problem where I really only fall asleep every other night.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Horrible game but im not too worried about it. We wont be seeing the Celtics unless were in the finals and we have bigger fish to worry about in the playoffs (Suns, Spurs, Mavs) I liked the short shorts but i wish they would have made both teams wear them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Ugh...the ugly shorts came with an ugly game. This game was a reality check. Good game by the Celtics, they played flawless. I hope they never ,ever, ever, ever wear those damn shorts again!


We played worse when we didn't have the short shorts on.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

C'mon...lets get real! Retro unis being distracting??? Suckie refs??? The bottom line is we played like crap and we deserved to loose. The Celtics also played good defense and shut us down. All the fouls we committed is a sure sign of a team being tired (or lazy), and resorting to reaching and not thinking on defense. Not to mention that nobody really stepped up on either end of the court. Our all-around effort was very disappointing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I've still not done the player of the game...who should I give it to? Looking at the stats, nobody REALLY deserved it, but dammit, I have to give it to someone. Ronny?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> So I've still not done the player of the game...who should I give it to? Looking at the stats, nobody REALLY deserved it, but dammit, I have to give it to someone. Ronny?


I dont remember pulling my hair out by anther Ronny did. So that sounds good..

Aside from foul trouble though, Trevor played very solid to.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

None?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nah, I wanna give it to someone. It actually may be Ariza.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Give it to Trevor


----------

